# Shop-built Tail Vice



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

In a recent thread on shop-built vices, I was asked to show the innards of mine. I took it apart tonight for some pics. Here is one:










More pics and explanation are at my site. Hit the new link at the bottom of the page:

http://bullfire.net/Bench/WP_Bench.html


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Very impressive! You won't have to worry about breaking that vise anytime soon.

Great build pics, also.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*nice metal work!*

It look real similar to the construction I remember and parts I have. Thanks for the great photos. Beautiful bench and vise. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that is just awesome.
:thumbsup:


----------

